
Ask HN: Where do you get your news, and why? - kfrzcode
I&#x27;m trying to replace my filter-bubble with https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikinews.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Main_Page though I realize there&#x27;s bias everywhere.<p>Where do HN readers get their news, outside of HN?
======
totetsu
I use feedly.com and stuff it full of english language news papers, public
broadcasters and long-form blogs from all around the world.

~~~
totetsu
Some highlights (unvetted) \-
[https://www.rthk.hk/radio/radio3/programme/backchat](https://www.rthk.hk/radio/radio3/programme/backchat)
Backchat is RTHK Radio 3's current affairs programme with expert panels and
listener participation.

\- [https://wfmu.org/playlists/TD](https://wfmu.org/playlists/TD) Techtonic
with Mark Hurst. Conversations with creators and thinkers who are charting the
way forward in a tech-saturated society. Tech, community, video games, and
whatever else is next.

\- [https://mainichi.jp/english/](https://mainichi.jp/english/) japan \-
[https://english.kyodonews.net/](https://english.kyodonews.net/) japan

\- [https://chinai.substack.com/](https://chinai.substack.com/) Translated
news about China AI companies. substack has a lot of very good highly targeted
news producers.

\- [https://coconuts.co/](https://coconuts.co/) general asia news

\- [https://asia.nikkei.com/](https://asia.nikkei.com/) paywalled asia news

\- [https://www.scmp.com/](https://www.scmp.com/) HK news

\- [https://www.taipeitimes.com/](https://www.taipeitimes.com/) Taiwan news \-
[https://www.straitstimes.com/global](https://www.straitstimes.com/global)
Singapore

\- [https://thediplomat.com/](https://thediplomat.com/) Global security and
military/ diplomatic news

\- [https://liveuamap.com/](https://liveuamap.com/) mapped live news reports
of ongoing conflicts

\- [https://www.globalforestwatch.org/](https://www.globalforestwatch.org/)
mapped info about forest fires, deforestation. sourced from satellite data.

\- [https://nader.org/](https://nader.org/) Ralph Nader's podcast. Consumer
advocacy, and corporate crime discussions.

\- [https://jamestown.org/](https://jamestown.org/) geopolitics, terrorism.

#africa \- [https://www.theelephant.info/](https://www.theelephant.info/) \-
allafrica.com \- [https://kenopalo.com/](https://kenopalo.com/)

\-
[https://aiche.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/journal/15475913?af=R](https://aiche.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/journal/15475913?af=R)
Process Safety journal

#other stuff \- [https://www.lesswrong.com/](https://www.lesswrong.com/) \-
[https://longreads.com/](https://longreads.com/) \-
[http://www.overcomingbias.com/](http://www.overcomingbias.com/)

\- [https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-
research.html](https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-research.html) \-
[https://aeon.co/](https://aeon.co/) \-
[https://www.atlasobscura.com/](https://www.atlasobscura.com/) \-
[https://a16z.com/](https://a16z.com/) \-
[https://www.aljazeera.com/default.html](https://www.aljazeera.com/default.html)
\- [https://www.axios.com/](https://www.axios.com/) \-
[https://balkaninsight.com/](https://balkaninsight.com/)

\- [https://www.greanvillepost.com/](https://www.greanvillepost.com/) out
there Chinese propaganda. Not really a source of news, but a data point.

~~~
kfrzcode
Thanks for reminding me about lesswrong.com! Lots I want to read there.

------
juaniux
Google News App on Android, you can select tons of different sources. There's
a web version too.

